# What are you Ladies shooting this 2007 year??



## Ladyshooter (Sep 11, 2006)

Have you ladies got your 2007 bow for this coming new year? Don't let the men outdo us on bows and accessories! We got to look good out there shooting on the circuit down to matching customized arrow wraps! * *


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Took me so long to get my Hoyt Pro Elite I thought it was going to be a 2007.lol

I shoot the BowTech Equalizer for 3D and to hunt with.
I shoot the Hoyt Pro Elite to shoot target spots.

I love them both. It would be nice to have new 2007's but both of mine are 2006's.


----------



## pop-up addict (May 17, 2005)

*bow i shoot*

I shoot an '06 Hoyt Trykon infern for indoor and 3d. I also have a camo '06 equalizer for hunting. But seriously thinking about shooting the bowtech for 3d too. Love the trykon...shoots awesome!


----------



## Aramapaya (Jan 8, 2004)

*Shooting this year?*

Well, i am not certain about it.
At this moment I shoot the Mathews Switchback LD, but i already tried the Mathews conquest 4 a very nice bow to begin the outdoor season with.
Anyone already tried the Drenalin! I is a Silent, Smooth, bow, with a superlight handle. I was not able to shoot it, my friend only has one at 70#

Question about Mathews just ask!!:wink:


----------



## rkrystof (Jan 3, 2004)

*And you shoot them well......................*



Baby Bow said:


> Took me so long to get my Hoyt Pro Elite I thought it was going to be a 2007.lol
> 
> I shoot the BowTech Equalizer for 3D and to hunt with.
> I shoot the Hoyt Pro Elite to shoot target spots.
> ...


Your "Saturday" Lincoln "Good Luck charm"..................................

Rick K


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

For 2007 my bow of choice will be a Martin Cougar C4 - I have a set of sisters - one in blue (as shown) and one in black. I believe this bow brand change this year will put me ahead of the game indoors and out!

~Scoobs~


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL (Jul 6, 2005)

I will be shooting either the Martin Pantera or Cheetah...I am not sure yet...But I am very excited...


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

I will be shooting the Martin S4 Magnum for indoor and a Slayer X for 3D


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

Mathews Prestige - for 3D and indoors
Mathews Mustang - for hunting/slaying ... although hasn't worked that way this year! haha

~Kygirl~


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

Pearson has decided to cater to their Women's Pro Staff shooters this year! :star: They are designing our own version of the G-II! I think they are calling it the LG-II (Lady Generation II). As of right now they are only making them for their Women's Pro Staff but after everyone gets a look at this thing I'll bet they are going to have to make more of them! Now tell me if this isn't cool...! I joked a carried on about them making a bow to match my clothes! I told them, "You want to get a woman to look at a bow, match her clothes with it!" We shoot in black and yellow so guess what! They made them in Black fade to Yellow! :hail: I am so excited! :dance: I hear they look fantastic (prototype just got finished)! I'm supposed to get a picture of one today! It will probably just be of the riser. They are trying to get them to us so we can start practicing with them. So I'm sure that's what I'll be shooting in 2007! :cheer2:


----------



## megan (Oct 20, 2006)

*bow*

im shootin a 2007 hoyt vectrix. i just got it and i love it!!! its super smooth, quiet, and vibration free. very very nice bow!!!:teeth:


----------



## shorty (Apr 18, 2004)

Mathews Prestige for indoors, 3d, and field shoots


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

I will be hunting with a Martin Magnum and will be shooting targets with a Martin Stick and a Internature Recurve (yes, yes not a Martin Recurve but I have to save my pennies for it).


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

*New Bow*

I currently have an '06 BowTech Allegiance. I sent in my resume to them a few months ago and guess what!!!?? I got a response in the mail today!!!! Now I am looking at their brochure trying to decide which bow to order!! I am so excited, I don't know what could possibly shoot better than my Allegiance but hopefully after much debate I will be able to decide on one!!

I am really looking forward to this coming 3-D season!!!


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

My hubby got an Allegiance this year and loves it...and he's typically a traditional shooter! I shot an Equalizer last weekend and was very impressed. Its draw is so much smoother than my Mustang. I'm really close to talking myself into the Bowtech!


----------



## Huntin'Honey24 (May 6, 2006)

It will either be the 07 Hoyt Vulcan for speed or the 07 Hoyt Vectrix--haven't decided yet!!


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

Congrats Absolutecool!! I'd say they got the good end of the deal! You will be a very great representative for their company! :star: I'm proud of you! What color are you getting? Send me a picture! [email protected] when you get it! I will be getting a new one also...an LG2 by Pearson. They are building a special one for the Women's Pro Shooting Staff! It looks fantastic so far! Email me when you get a chance and let me know how things are going!:smile:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I shot an '06 Mathews FX2 and love it.. It is my huntin and 3-D bow..I love the newer lighter weight bows they have came out with for the women in the Mathews line, but all of them have to short of a Draw Length for me to shoot..


http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/Kimsbow005.jpg
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/Kimsbow001.jpg
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k48/kimmiedawn_01/100_0287.jpg


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

Im shooting a Martin P3. Love it!


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

This little 'bling' is for fun- lets everyone know that its owned by a woman, and we can be good as any man, AND look cute doing it! Anyone else do any personal touches like this? (Blurry via camara phone.)
Mary


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi Mary,
That quiver design is cute.

I see that you are realatively new and so wanted to welcome you and ask about the Kennewick/Bend location. I recently moved to Hermiston from Kennewick.

Welcome to the Boards!


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

*As of right now I am shooting a Martin Phantom 2. But this 2007 year I am going to be shooting a Martin P3. I just got the bow but it not put togather yet. I can what to see how it shoots:happy:*


----------



## Ms.Sapphire (Dec 15, 2004)

I have another Ultra Elite on the way, only in black instead of the red fade. I can't wait for it to get here. 

I also picked up a sponsorship from Carter Enterprises and Viper for this year. I am pumped to be shooting a new release and sight! 

Good Luck to all!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Posting for my wife!*

Look what :santa: has for my wife! 






























:wink:


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

Barb, i hope you enjoy it! my friend shoots the phantom 2, and i had that one made for me to shoot. i think the phantoms make a great womans bow. 

i just moved to bend from kennewick 2 months ago. its been rough. but i am home for the holidays and cant wait to see my friends. im sad they closed the fairgrounds for indoor shoots tho. that was very fun lastyear.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

Ladyshooter said:


> Have you ladies got your 2007 bow for this coming new year? Don't let the men outdo us on bows and accessories! We got to look good out there shooting on the circuit down to matching customized arrow wraps! * *


Hi Ladyshooter,

This is one beautiful compound bow! Very nice color! 

By the way, any recurve archers here?


----------



## PatW (Dec 23, 2006)

Unless the Archery Gods are good to me I will be shooting the same set-up as last year! I will be using my ACS-CX 3 piece longbow. I am hoping to get a lighter set of limbs for 3-D and keep the heavy ones strictly for hunting.


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo (Mar 17, 2005)

I'll be shooting my beloved Mathews Conquest 2. My daughter will keep 'em thumping with her Mustangs (one for indoors and one for outdoors).


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Waiting for my contract to come in and then we'll see what I order:zip: 

Otherwise, I will be shooting my EQ:wink: 

Samantha


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I put my contract in the mail back to BowTech yesterday!! I can't wait till my new Guardain arrives....It will be in the standard camo, I would like a 'fancy' colored bow but that might take longer!!!


----------



## rdnkgrl (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey there everybody. I just thought I would show off my new girly bow for the 07' year. 
I think a lot of us ladies have some really nice looking gear this season. 
I just got my new 07' Hoyt Selena in riptide blue, and I love it. 
Actually I have to say I havent seen a bad looking bow on this thread yet. 

Way to go girls:thumbs_up 

rdnkgrl


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*What about the Diamond Edge????*

Any of you tried this bow yet? I've been looking at it and it looks nice. I'd love to hear some feedback on it.


----------



## rdnkgrl (Nov 17, 2006)

doe_eyes76 said:


> Any of you tried this bow yet? I've been looking at it and it looks nice. I'd love to hear some feedback on it.


I hadnt heard about it. You have a link or a pic? 

rdnkgrl


----------



## e_m_i_l_y (May 10, 2006)

A "Barebow" by 07!


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Good one! I will be shooting a camo Equalizer. I can't wait. I've had it in my head for awhile that that is what I want to shoot. Smooth draw. It's supposed to get "crackerized" today.


----------



## Geo22 (Dec 24, 2005)

*New to Matthews*

I switched from Hoyt to Matthews this year and I am excited about shooting the new Apex 7...its in black-out-blue!


----------



## rdnkgrl (Nov 17, 2006)

Geo22 said:


> I switched from Hoyt to Matthews this year and I am excited about shooting the new Apex 7...its in black-out-blue!


Sounds awsome cant wait to see it.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

absolutecool said:


> I put my contract in the mail back to BowTech yesterday!! I can't wait till my new Guardain arrives....It will be in the standard camo, I would like a 'fancy' colored bow but that might take longer!!!


I'm happy to see BowTech stepping out of the mold and trying something new. I embrace new technology and we (bowjunkie and I) have been with BowTech since their second year out. They have been very accomodating to us and we have been loyal for some time. 

Looking forward to next year!!!!

Samantha


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

*I am shooting a Ross CR331*

I shot this bow for the first time last year and loved it at the ATA show. I shot this in leagues all summer and hunted with it this fall. I love it - accurate and super smooth!

Check out the doe I shot with my 4 year old ( her first time out hunting with Mom and we got one!!!) She even got right down and helped me track it!

http://www.castandblastoutfitters.com/images/backup2/IMGP2862%20resized.jpg


----------



## Geo22 (Dec 24, 2005)

CastandBlastPrs said:


> I shot this bow for the first time last year and loved it at the ATA show. I shot this in leagues all summer and hunted with it this fall. I love it - accurate and super smooth!
> 
> Check out the doe I shot with my 4 year old ( her first time out hunting with Mom and we got one!!!) She even got right down and helped me track it!
> 
> http://www.castandblastoutfitters.com/images/backup2/IMGP2862%20resized.jpg



Awesome picture!!! Its great that you took your little girl out hunting. It looks like she had tons of fun with you!


----------



## Geo22 (Dec 24, 2005)

rdnkgrl said:


> Sounds awsome cant wait to see it.


I'll try to get a pic this weekend when we are out shooting. 

I hope everyone has a great new year's eve weekend!


----------



## jecross (Dec 19, 2006)

*new bow*

I just bought a Reflex Excursion. 40-50 lbs. I was shooting a 40 lb pse spyder. I am so excited to start shooting my new bow. After not being able to shoot most of the year due to a back injury, I feel good shooting the new bow. I didnt think I would be this far yet.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I shoot a 
2004 Hoyt Sierratec for hunting
2005 Vipertec BHFS for 3D
2006 Ultratec FS for indoor spots
2005 Vtec for FS for outdoor marked yardage and just as a back up
2003 PSE Nova for bow fishing

I am trying to decide between the Ultra 38 or the Vectrix XL. I want to set up a FS 3D bow. I am a little concerned about the weight on the Vectrix XL. But I want the speed. 

Huntn Hon or Megan,
What do you think of the weight on the Trykon and the Vectrix? I believe the Vectrix XL is a tad lighter then the Trykon but a little heavier then the Vectrix.

Thanks


----------



## XFlinger (Jan 2, 2007)

Right now I'm shooting a 99 (or 00?) Protec for indoor that a friend gave to me to let me try my hand at shooting with. 

I'm going to order a Hoyt 38 Pro or ProElite this week, probably in Blue Fusion. I was pretty interested in the new Montegas, but the draw length is too long for me.


----------



## rdnkgrl (Nov 17, 2006)

thedogmother said:


> I shoot a
> 2004 Hoyt Sierratec for hunting
> 2005 Vipertec BHFS for 3D
> 2006 Ultratec FS for indoor spots
> ...



Wow!! That is one awsome collection of bows!! I bet between you and your spouse your bow stuff needs a room of its own !! :wink: 

So which one of you many bows is your absolute favorite? Which do you think is the smoothest shot?

rdnkgrl


----------



## rdnkgrl (Nov 17, 2006)

XFlinger said:


> Right now I'm shooting a 99 (or 00?) Protec for indoor that a friend gave to me to let me try my hand at shooting with.
> 
> I'm going to order a Hoyt 38 Pro or ProElite this week, probably in Blue Fusion. I was pretty interested in the new Montegas, but the draw length is too long for me.


You know I saw the Montegas, and I mean WOW! they really looked great, but you need a really long draw to shoot one. Maybe Hoyt will design one like it with the Ladies in mind and make one just a hair smaller.
You know as far as I know Hoyt is the only bow manufacturer that designed a bow specifically for the ladies. I mean many companies have made smaller bows, geared towards the youth and young adult, but I think Hoyt is the only company to actually make a bow just for ladies.. I think thats really cool. I think as time goes on, and more and more women venture into the sport of archery that we will begin to see many more manufacturers with a line of goods for the ladies. Wont that be cool!! 

rdnkgrl
rdnkgrl


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Rdnkgrl

You are right our archery stuff does take up a bedroom. And he only has two bows. I also have four old Ben Pearsons my Dad gave to me. Trying to sell them. As far as the most smooth shooting bow of them all it has to be the Ultratec. Very forgiving. I shot the Vectrix XL and talk about smooth. After you shoot it, it just sits dead in your hand. I am trying to decide between the Ultra 38 and the Vectrix XL for outdoors set up FS. I an leaning towards the Vectrix XL but a little worried about the weight of the bow. I want the extra speed that it would give over the Ultra 38. It is shorter by two inches but with my draw 26 1/2 it should make that big of a difference. They both have a 7 1/2 in brace height. Short draw archers can get away with less brace height then long draw archers.


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am shooting a CSS encore


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

I just got my new bow. It's a Conquest 4. It shoots great. Can't wait til IBO starts up in Feb!!
You can't beat a Mathews.:smile:


----------



## KS Archergirl (Jan 8, 2007)

MissMary49 said:


> This little 'bling' is for fun- lets everyone know that its owned by a woman, and we can be good as any man, AND look cute doing it! Anyone else do any personal touches like this? (Blurry via camara phone.)
> Mary



That is too cool....I'm fairly new to all this. What would you suggest for a good quiver (no camo)? Where did you get yours?


----------

